# betta Breeders in Toronto???



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I remember coming across a place in Toronto that breed bettas on this forum. Does any one have info on it???

Thanks

Also if you know of any betta breeders in or around the area pleas tell me

Morgan


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I think it may have been Trillium Bettas...


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I've poked through the stock shop on the trillium betta website a few times. Alot of the stock is way over-priced, but there are also alot of "culls" just being sold for $5, which are nicer than any of the LFS bettas here in Barrie.

http://doodlebug.charleslogan.net/archive/christopherlee/trillium/ is the site


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mobydock do you know any other breeders in or around my area?? As I cant realy pay for the huge shiping fees. But i realy would like a HM betta pare to try and bred 

Or should i just try with Vt's first???


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't know alot about breeding, but I'd recommend starting with veil tails for your first time. Do you have all the supplys needed on this list? http://www.bettatalk.com/spawning_setup.htm

Here is info on breeding betta's if you need it http://www.bettatalk.com/breeding_bettas.htm


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Durb I don’t need info on breeding I have that. I just need to find a nice pare of bettas I like and get them. I live in Canada and so trying to ship USA bettas is too expensive. 

I’m going to use a plastic tub. You know the kind you get to store your things in? That will be around 20g and it’s cheaper than a tank. Ill put in a heater and a sponge filter.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

try pricenetworking.ca. There is a fish section there. it took me a while to figure out the website but you can post what you want to buy or sell.I met a girl there-Ashley- that breeds bettas up here in newmarket north of T.O.
Her web page was canadianbetta.ca but i can't call it up any more. She may have let it lapse.
She works for petcetera but breeds as a hobby.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

can you give me the url of that webbie? I cant seem to get it


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd raise a few VT spawns, just for the experience, before ordering quality stock. I had a hard time finding a good local breeder, so I ordered from bcbetta.com , which has good stock(site says the shop is closed till fall), but it's still pretty pricey when you include shipping. I'm sure if you contacted some local fish clubs, you could find some quality bettas, but I don't know about HM.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

The fish club near me is not very good. All the breeders i have looked into have no stock left i might just go with the VTs for now because i cant fined any breeders.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

mailto: [email protected].
This will get you to Ashley. I see she has collapsed her web page. It was Ontariobetta not canadianbetta-- sorry.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol i just got a reply But thanks for trying to help.


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

wow some canadians up in hurrr


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yes bosh......


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey you should post some pics of the one you get...
im thinking of getting a betta where do you find females?


----------

